

Say goodbye to your 30 pins - cfinger
http://blog.punchthroughdesign.com/post/20435979048/say-goodbye-to-your-30-pins

======
mattbauer
I would add that Bluetooth Low Energy isn't totally free. Somewhere in your
cost you have FCC/IC/CE testing, Bluetooth licensing/testing/certification,
possible software stack cost and more expensive components (radio, antenna,
etc). You also have a larger power requirement as low energy isn't as low as
UART. I won't give specific numbers here as I cant't legally, but the cost
difference is probably a wash. That's assuming your doing the radio layout and
not using a module. Apple's move to wireless is definitely for their sake. I
could also see an argument made that because of the possible extra costs for
doing Blouetooth Low Energy (chips, testing, power, RF design, etc) you may
see less accessories for a while.

In any case I think you're right that the tell tale signs are there.

~~~
cfinger
The move to wireless is one part Apple's sake, and one part for users (no
parts left over for developers, unfortunately). People tend to favor wireless
accessories and associate a higher value with them. In some cases it just
makes more sense- people want to use an accessory without handing over their
iPhone (I'm looking at you, speaker docks)

The cost may be a wash, but it really does level the playing field.

